# Member Rating



## Yard Ape (1 Mar 2001)

is there a way to change the rating I have given someone, if my opinion of them changes as they continue to post?

btw: The Leafs are much nicer than the stars were.

 Yard Ape


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Mar 2001)

I don‘t believe there is a way to re-rate the members. However, if you want to e-mail me the details (cdnarmy@cdnarmy.ca) I can go in and edit the ratings files to reflect your change of heart.

(Assuming I don‘t get innundated with requests, that is.)

Cheers


----------



## Yard Ape (22 Mar 2001)

Would it be possible to rate threads instead of (or inaddition to) members?  A lot of replies does not necesarily mean it is a good thread, and a post with few replies may still be a V Good read.  We don‘t really get to see a member‘s rating until after we have opened the thread and by that time we can quickly form our own opinions by the content of his/her post/reply.

 Yard Ape


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Mar 2001)

Good idea. I‘ve asked the vendor to consider adding it to the program. If they don‘t, it may be something I can add in myself. (In all my spare time...)

I‘ll let you know if I hear anything more from them on it.

Thanks


----------



## PteJoe (28 Mar 2001)

What exactly is the member rating anyways?  I don‘t understand what we are rating


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Mar 2001)

PteJoe,

Member ratings are completely subjective. They allow you to express your opinion on a given member. Member ratings can be used (or ignored) by other users to see how well respected a member is when he posts.

Hope that helps.

Cheers


----------



## PteJoe (9 Apr 2001)

I understand.

I was wondering, do you plan on creating like an email system?  someone@cdnarmy.ca ?

You can get stuff setup like www.everyone.net 

Just an idea


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Apr 2001)

Probably not. Although I can see there being some interest in getting a myname@cdnarmy.ca address, the wole site is still running on a 486 (sorry, I haven‘t upgraded yet). I don‘t want to put any additional burden on the system that would cause things to run any slower than they already are...


----------



## colgan (22 Jul 2001)

what does this member rated thing mean ?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Jul 2001)

Who knows for sure? Don‘t seem to matter much anyway. FNG‘s with less than 10 posts are rated 5‘s and Veteran Members with over a hundred posts are rated 3‘s and 4‘s. Logical and fair, I hardly think so. But try to look past that. There‘s lots of good stuff here. Speak your mind, ask questions and offer opinions, don‘t worry about the rating crap.


----------



## colgan (22 Jul 2001)

thank you recceguy, i will


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Jul 2001)

The member rating is simply a peer assassination tool. You can give any member a rating and vice versa.

As recceguy pointed out, it doesn‘t guarantee anything in particular, and may show how only one other user felt.

Still, it‘s another piece of information you can use (or not) when judging a given response.

If you want more info on a particular rating, just click on it. It‘ll tell you how many votes there are, which can give you a better feel for if it‘s just one guy‘s opinion or more of a general consensus.

Hope that helps.

Cheers

Edit: I should also point out that you can opt out of being rated by editing your profile. (Edit Profile --> View/Update Profile --> Allow your user rating to be publicly displayed?)


----------



## colgan (22 Jul 2001)

Thanks mike for the info,i think i understand now


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Jan 2004)

What does "5" mean?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Jan 2004)

means you‘re super awsome numba 1


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Jan 2004)

Thanks for the insght.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Jan 2004)

lol

I think its just a rating other members give you on a scale from 1 to 5 (1 being worse Im assuming)


----------



## kaspacanada (27 Jan 2004)

darn it


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Jan 2004)

at least you have a rating!       :tank:


----------



## Danjanou (27 Jan 2004)

Ratings are earned Shortbus, be patient and you‘ll have one too, and hopefully a good one. It‘s a peer thing. You rate someone here based on how you feel about their contributions to the site and/or the CF. 

Are they a BS artisst, or do they give good advice?

Are they a nintendosniperJTFwannabe or a BTDT kind of guy?

Ratings are from 1(poor) to 5 (great)

You want to give someone a rating good or bad, then go into their profile and rate them.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Jan 2004)

hahahaha!

"nintendosniperJTFwannabe"

I‘ve definatly gotta use that..


----------



## Infanteer (27 Jan 2004)

Wow, I guess nintendosnipers don‘t like me, because I got a three.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Jan 2004)

I gotta 2!!

I dont see your rating?


----------



## webster (27 Jan 2004)

You can turn that option off if you do not want to be rated, he doesnt want that option thats why you cannot see it.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Jan 2004)

Wow, who would have thought that I could influence anybody.


----------



## jrhume (28 Jan 2004)

I thought in order to be rated a ‘5‘ you had to have bought a round for the house.

Silly me.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Jan 2004)

Oh, don‘t I wish...!


----------



## Danjanou (28 Jan 2004)

Can‘t hurt there Old Guy


----------



## Slumsofsackville (29 Jan 2004)

5 means no life, lol J/K


----------



## Danjanou (29 Jan 2004)

> 5 means no life,


Ouch!


----------



## Sundborg (29 Jan 2004)

Do I have a rating?  Don‘t think so.


----------



## koalorka (29 Jan 2004)

Well, you do now hehehehe.....


----------



## Lexi (29 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by FUBAR:
> [qb] Well, you do now hehehehe..... [/qb]


That was mean, heh.    
You guys deserve more than you‘ve been rated...


----------



## Lexi (29 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Sh0rtbUs:
> [qb]     I gotta 2!!
> 
> I dont see your rating? [/qb]


Hate to break it to you.. but um.. 2 is ‘Poor‘.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (29 Jan 2004)

I know...I was being somewhat sarcastic.

I dont think Im gonna lose sleep over it anyhow..


----------



## koalorka (29 Jan 2004)

Darn it! my average is 1.45. This isn‘t going my way at all. Maybe it would jump up if I stop posting controversial replies. I‘ll give it a try: Terrorist, terrorist, 9-11, France sucks and God Bless America. How‘s that?


----------



## webster (29 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by FUBAR:
> [qb] Darn it! my average is 1.45. This isn‘t going my way at all. Maybe it would jump up if I stop posting controversial replies. I‘ll give it a try: Terrorist, terrorist, 9-11, France sucks and God Bless America. How‘s that? [/qb]


You hit the nail on the head.  Just go back and read through the forums, the people who post controversial replies are sometimes intern called names they than defend themselves than they get a bad rating.  The best way to get a good rating is to stay politically correct and try and avoid from posting your thoughts if you know most won't agree.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (29 Jan 2004)

Civilian would know, he‘s got a 1


----------



## koalorka (29 Jan 2004)

ShOrtbUs, you‘r rating isn‘t "stellar" either.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (29 Jan 2004)

touche


----------



## Danjanou (29 Jan 2004)

Like I said guys it‘s a peer system. Being PC or saying what you think others want to hear or  whatever is not going to make you popular here.

You can have a controversial opinion on here and I won‘t hold it agianst you. Quite the opposite. if you can back up your arguments with concise facts, respect and listen to the other guys side great. I don‘t have to agree with you to respect you. There are posters on here that I do not agree with on certain issues, but I still have respect for them.

On the otherhand if you just shoot (and miss) from the hip well forget it. If you can‘t take critism then maybe this is not the place for you.

Like a wise man once said:

*"If you can‘t run with the big dogs, then stay on the porch with the pups."*


----------



## koalorka (29 Jan 2004)

Dammit!


----------



## webster (29 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Sh0rtbUs:
> [qb] Civilian would know, he‘s got a 1       [/qb]


hahaha...I dont mind


----------



## patrick666 (1 Feb 2004)

How does the bullet system work? Which is lowest, highest, etc... ?

Peace.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (1 Feb 2004)

it goes 1 (worse) to 5 (best)


----------



## hockeysgal (18 Feb 2005)

ok,
maybe I'm blind or something but I can't find this rating thing   ???.  I tried to look through my profile and can't find it, I've looked on other peoples profiles to se what their rating is and can't find that either.
Can anyone point me in the right direction.
before anyone asks I tried to look where mike said and didn't see it...
like I said I could be blind!?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Feb 2005)

You're not blind. Unfortunately, the rating system was disabled due to several cases of mis-use. I'd like to consider bringing it back some day though.


----------



## QORvanweert (7 Mar 2005)

I seem to remember seeing some sort of rating system when I first started posting on army.ca, does anyone know where it has gone? or am I just imagining things?


----------



## QORvanweert (7 Mar 2005)

no, not ratings in that sense, I remember them as being something like  -18/59 .


----------



## Scott (7 Mar 2005)

Right, they are gone for the reasons mentioned in the linked thread.

I am going to lock this as it has been covered in a separate thread.

Anything to add, Mike?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 Mar 2005)

Id like to see a rating system, but complete with names and a comment option for either constructive suggestions, or simply words of support. Likelyhood is a select few will abuse it and it could turn into a simple flame war, but its nice to dream isnt it?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Mar 2005)

All looks good, thanks.


----------

